# Mounting my second drive.



## enCyde (May 7, 2012)

Hi.

I have done a clean install of FreeBSD 9.0, I was using 8.2 before. I need a guideline or anything to help me get my second hard drive available again. I have really important stuff on it so I don't just want to jump in sysinstall or anything before asking first. Here is some information from /var/run/dmesg.boot



```
ada0: <Maxtor 6E040T0 NAN51680> ATA-7 SATA 1.x device
ada0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 38166MB (78165360 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
ada1 at ata3 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <WDC WD10EARS-00Y5B1 80.00A80> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada1: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: 953869MB (1953525168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada1: Previously was known as ad6
```

I can see that my system found my second drive 
	
	



```
ada1
```
 Now I just need help to make it available for me. I used the disk on 8.2 and to access it I just did cd 
	
	



```
/dump
```
 and that is the label for my second drive.

thank you.


----------



## Uniballer (May 7, 2012)

What do you get when you type [cmd=]ls -l /dev/ad*[/cmd]


----------



## wblock@ (May 8, 2012)

The old system had an entry to automount the drive in /etc/fstab.  The new one does not.  Add it, or manually mount(8) the drive when you want to use it.


----------



## shitson (May 8, 2012)

```
ls -l /dev/ad1*
```

What does this yield?


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2012)

As wblock noted, have a look at your /etc/fstab. There's probably an entry for /dev/ad6. The device names changed between 8.x and 9.0:

```
ada1: Previously was known as ad6
```


----------



## enCyde (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the replays guys. Here is some answers.


```
ls -l /dev/ad1*
```


```
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel            4 May  6 22:06 /dev/ad4 -> ada0
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel            6 May  6 22:06 /dev/ad4p1 -> ada0p1
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel            6 May  6 22:06 /dev/ad4p2 -> ada0p2
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel            6 May  6 22:06 /dev/ad4p3 -> ada0p3
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel            4 May  6 22:06 /dev/ad6 -> ada1
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel            6 May  6 22:06 /dev/ad6s1 -> ada1s1
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel            7 May  6 22:06 /dev/ad6s1d -> ada1s1d
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  88 May  6 22:06 /dev/ada0
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  99 May  6 22:06 /dev/ada0p1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 101 May  6 22:06 /dev/ada0p2
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 103 May  6 22:06 /dev/ada0p3
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0,  97 May  6 22:06 /dev/ada1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 105 May  6 22:06 /dev/ada1s1
crw-r-----  1 root  operator    0, 111 May  6 22:06 /dev/ada1s1d
```

and if I take a look at my /etc/fstab


```
# Device        Mountpoint      FStype  Options Dump    Pass#
/dev/ada0p2     /               ufs     rw      1       1
/dev/ada0p3     none            swap    sw      0       0
```


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2012)

Add to /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/ada1s1d  /dump ufs rw 2 2
```

Then mount it with `# mount /dump`


----------



## enCyde (May 8, 2012)

I need to reboot after that, right?


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2012)

Nope. Should work right away.


----------



## enCyde (May 8, 2012)

/etc/fstab


```
# Device        Mountpoint      FStype  Options Dump    Pass#
/dev/ada0p2     /               ufs     rw      1       1
/dev/ada0p3     none            swap    sw      0       0
/dev/ada1s1d   /dump            ufs     rw      2       2
```



```
l4m3rz# mount /dump
mount: /dump: No such file or directory
```

Hmm..


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2012)

The directory you're going to mount(8) a filesystem on needs to exist.

`# mkdir /dump`


----------



## enCyde (May 8, 2012)

SirDice.

You are the man!

*T*hanks a lot.


----------

